# vets in France



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if vets are open on saturdays in France , we need one on the way back to Calais from the Bayeux area many thanks Dave


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Not too sure if you will find one on a Saturday? The one in Honfleur is open until 1900 in the evening on Friday, would that fit you window of travel?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This << might help.

It can be found here.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you haven't already downloaded the Vets List - the vet at 23 Rue Montfiquet (tel 02 31 92 00 60) in Bayeux is open on a Saturday but appointments are needed. 
No idea how much they charge.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If memory serves me :roll: we used the one in Gravelines on a Saturday morning. Mind you would travel to avoid him in future. Very expensive and grotty surgery


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Best to make an appointment, they don't usually open on a Saturday unless appointments are booked.


----------

